# Pensacola Fishing Inshore report for May 26 and 27 2011 with Capt Wes Rozier



## captwesrozier (Sep 28, 2007)

Today I had the pleasure of fishing with Bob Holton. 

Bob was a very good friend of our beloved Capt Bob Quarles. We spent the day talking about Capt Bob and many stories that Capt Bob left us with.

Stories like the two BIG gator trout both Bob and the Captain caught along the barrier island a few years back. Also a few funny stories like when Capt Bob was not catching any fish he would take Bob to his catfish hole to catch hard head catfish. Oh Capt Bob what dirty little stories come to surface now that you have decided to fish in Heaven with the BIG GUY upstairs. I sure hope you are not putting the BIG GUY on hard head catfish lol!

I remember when I had Capt Bob on a hot dove shoot and he was using a lawn chair to hunt from. I yelled to him "dove over you" and instead of Bob standing up to shoot he kept seated and proceeded to roll over backwards trying to shoot that little grey bird...oh what fun everybody had with Capt Bob.

Well I hope Capt Bob was proud of me today and felt good that I had taken good care of his friend Bob Holton today. Capt Bob I hope I did not let you down.





my report over the last two days. The third picture is Bob Holton.

may 26th morning early...ICW...grass flats...chug bug...quality specks up to 3 lbs...10+ fish

may 26th mid morning...ICW...grassflats...chug bug, 7m mirrolure and popping cork w/1/4 oz jig and gulp...quality specks up to how2 big do you think that speck is?

may 27th early morning...SR sound...grass flats...7m mirrolure and popping cork w/1/4 oz jig and chartruce tail...quality specks 15+ fish and one huge spanish.

anglers...go getum this weekend!

capt wes rozier

850-982-7858

http://www.captwesrozier.com


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

Sweet. Thanks for the report.


----------



## rob883 (Oct 3, 2007)

man that is a STUD right there


----------



## pompanopete (Aug 5, 2009)

:thumbup:Nice...


----------



## Snap (Nov 28, 2007)

Excellent, Capt. Wes.


----------



## devndeb (Mar 16, 2008)

VERY nice...Wife is now P/O'd we didn't go farther west...


----------



## TightLines172 (May 13, 2011)

Great report as usual!


----------



## willie mckoy (Oct 20, 2010)

Thanks for the update Capt. Wes. And thanks for sharing the stories about our friend Bob Q. I had the pleasure of watching Bob land his first gator trout. He was fishing off the dock at the EPA lab and walked it to the shore so I could grab it. We didn't have a net and I was just sure I would cause him to lose it! We put it in that big blue tank while I talked him into releasing it. :thumbup:


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

Nice stories capt.wes and willy !!! Good to know true fisherman never die !!


----------



## wuzahippy2 (May 15, 2011)

TightLines172 said:


> Great report as usual!


I understand but that's why they call it fihing !!!!


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Wow !!!!! Gator trout. Love em. Thanks for posting and great report.:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Scott


----------

